# ADA Aquasoil Power Sand



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I plan on setting up my two currently established tanks with ADA aquasoil. I would like to know if I can get away with using JUST the Aquasoil or if purchasing the Power sand is a must...???

I know I can use the mulm from my already established tanks...and some even recomend peat to cycle the substrate... Does the power sand offer any more benefits than just faster cycling?

I have heard that the larger granual size makes it easier for oxygen to reach the roots of plants...any truth to this?

Any Advice would be welcomed.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

It has become very common and discussed to NOT us PowerSand but rather straight AquaSoil. A dusting of peat and mulm on th ebottom is a good idea always, no matter what kind of substrate you use.

BTW, I assume you are using a 2x65watt fixture over your 29. What brand of light is it, are the 2 bulbs independantly controlable and are teh sides/corners of the aquarium dark?

Thanks and good luck with the substrate.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Before I changed my scape, I used ps and as in the established tank, and everythign worked out fine. Just be sure to reacclimate your fish and cut your stems so it helps promote growth.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

dennis said:


> It has become very common and discussed to NOT us PowerSand but rather straight AquaSoil. A dusting of peat and mulm on th ebottom is a good idea always, no matter what kind of substrate you use.
> 
> BTW, I assume you are using a 2x65watt fixture over your 29. What brand of light is it, are the 2 bulbs independantly controlable and are teh sides/corners of the aquarium dark?
> 
> Thanks and good luck with the substrate.


The Light is a coralife aqualight - Im using 2 coralife 6700k bulbs in the fixture and yes the corners are dark...why do you ask? Is there anything I should be aware of?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

No, just considering a 2x65 light for myself and wondered how it preformed

Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi

There are a lot of folk out there who are saying 'don't use powersand special' etc.. and often they've neither experience of AS or PS, primarily because of a couple of fairly vocal individuals suggesting alternatives. I think you'll find the likes of Jeff Senskes, Luis Navarro and others are using this combination to great effect. The only reason in my mind to seek an alternative is if you're on a budget. There are plenty of reasons in fact to use It in my opinion. Go see Tropical Fish Forums planted forum (UK based site) for yet more discussion on this topic.

Let me say, the stuff works, and it works well from what I've seen, both on the web and from my personal first hand experince. Don't knock something until you've tried it. And to quote Tom Barr on the subject:
"I think for LFS's, PS and PS special have some use, for folks clueless and wanting the tank right away, PS might fill a need"

I think the clueless bit is a little harsh mindy ou, but that it helps at the beginning as Tom suggests, certainly isn't a bad thing in my book.

Nick


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Having PERSONAL EXPERIENCE with PS, I will say that the sybstrate system (sand and soil) work really well. Plants thrive in the stuff. My only beef with the stuff is when you do major tank overhalls. No matter how careful you are (or rather I am), you (I) always end up bringing the white PS to the top. It is an eyesore until your foreground re-covers it. 

In the future, I'll very likely just use aquasoil. If however, I have a very permanent style tank such as a crypt tank that I don't plan on uprooting for a year or two, then the combo would work for me...because I'd likely just re-do the substrate after that or re-lay a top layer for the next planting.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Aquasoil will grow things fine by itself. I have used both and like Tony said the problem with the powersand is the pumice comming to the top. What you can do is place some stainless steel mesh over the powersand. You want something big enough that the roots can get down, but something small enough that the pumice will not get pulled up.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

One other compelling reason to use the Power Sand that is almost never mentioned in these discussions is the incredible amount of surface area provided for bacteria colonization. Good circulation to the roots is usually mentioned, but under emphasized in my opinion. 
The way ADA reworks a layout- and they do it often- is to pull the desired plants, drain it down all the way, then remove whatever bit of PS was pulled up, then add a top dressing of Aqua Soil, then add plants. This deals with the PS on the surface plus gives a little nutrient boost to the new layout/plants from the AS added.
AS alone will grow things fine, but long-term you get more of a balanced eco-system working-- a more true Nature Aquarium-- with the addition of the PS. Just depends on your needs, goals, philosophy, and budget.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, like anyone I would prefer to spend as little as possible...the time range for the tank is about a year and a half max...I have no Idea where I will be beyond that point...I could stay where I am or, more likely be moving to a different city. 

Since this is the case, would just plain aquasoil do fine? 

While Im on that subject...is there any way to move a tank inexpensivly without deconstructing it or destroying it?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If you plan on uprooting a lot, go with AS.

If you will be using a more permanent scape, use AS+PS budget allowing.

If you are an "aquascaping/fert noobie", then AS+PS will be a good kick in the right direction.


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Jeff makes a good point regarding a suitable substrate for bacterial colonization-one I've made on TFF as well. I think PSS is a great addition to get that inital boost-that's what I've found. Following Gomer's comment, my most recent tank has a stack of Crypts in it, Anubias, Ferns, and the idea isn't to mess with it-just plant it, get it growing sit back and enjoy, and keep the tank for the long term.

Nick


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

I think when i first heard of it i didn't realise Aquasoil is processed soil in granule form.
Meaning it's ready to use- absolutely no rinsing, a nutrient rich soil that doesn't need to be trapped by a sand layer like a base fert to prevent flying around and open nutrient leaching!

Agree with the Gurus here Powersand is for a long term healthy base layer.[it's not a base fert like] Stick your finger in it and you'll not smell rotten egg smell in well setup mature ADA tanks. Do this to a typical sand + base fert and chances are high you'll smell some.

Friends have seen how fantastic As+Ps in combination long term. Have you seen C tonkinensis roots stick to glass? 
That's crazy, no smelly roots either!

Regards

Stan


----------



## naman (Nov 12, 2005)

ELOS company doing their own "Power Sand". 
I am too, but DIY. 
I am using DIY Power Sand (mixing EHEIM Ehfilav lava stone with aquarium peat like Sera or Fluval, add some earthworm castings by method of Vladimir Simoes + top off this with plain gravel 5-10mm + 2-5mm) for two years, and results are Excellent! Now will try to add a little bit of activated carbon. 
I DO NOT understand any doubts about ADA Power Sand - do we need it, its cost etc. Lava + peat works very good. It Is Pure Science. 
You can replace Aqua Soil with Eco-Complite or FLORAN (MHK 2, Poland). Or even with Grodan Hydrotone.


----------



## naman (Nov 12, 2005)

*No doubts about ADA sabstrates...*

ELOS company doing their own "Power Sand". 
I am too, but DIY. 
I am using DIY Power Sand (mixing EHEIM Ehfilav lava stone with aquarium peat like Sera or Fluval, add some earthworm castings by method of Vladimir Simoes + top off this with plain gravel 5-10mm + 2-5mm) for two years, and results are Excellent! Now will try to add a little bit of activated carbon. 
I DO NOT understand any doubts about ADA Power Sand - do we need it, its cost etc. Lava + peat works very good. It Is Pure Science. 
You can replace Aqua Soil with Eco-Complite or FLORAN (MHK 2, Poland). Or even with Grodan Hydrotone.


----------



## naman (Nov 12, 2005)

+ ELOS made even their own Auqa Soil ! 
It is called "ELOS Terra".


----------

